# Eclipse Rom



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

This is a thread for Verizon Note 3 users who would like to see Eclipse on our Note 3.

I'd like to give Nitro some much earned respect for his time and dedication he's provided to the community. He's always putting out phenomenal roms and his support is second to none. If you are interested in Eclipse rom give @nitroglycerine33 a shout and let's get this rom for our Note 3.

Eclipse rom is live for our Note 3.
@nitroglycerine33 has a progress build one out and it's amazing.
http://www.elementalxdesigns.com/eclipse/showthread.php?t=7211


----------



## MVPanthersFan11 (Sep 21, 2011)

Harleydroid said:


> This is a thread for Verizon Note 3 users who would like to see Eclipse on our Note 3.
> 
> I'd like to give Nitro some much earned respect for his time and dedication he's provided to the mod community. He's always putting out phenomenal roms and his support is second to none. If you are interested in Eclipse rom give @nitroglycerine33 a shout and let's get this rom for our Note 3.


^ this

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## motcher41 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ditto on that. Anyone that is interested in getting Eclipse TW on their note three can PM me for information as well.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Here are some screenshots of Nitros Light and Dark TW work for the S4. Both of which would be available for our Note 3. Hit Nitro up guys if you would like to know any additional info.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Light TW work


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Where is the thread located at for this rom? I love Nitro's work

53N7 FR0M M4 N073-3 V1A 7A9A7A7K


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Where is the thread located at for this rom? I love Nitro's work
> 
> 53N7 FR0M M4 N073-3 V1A 7A9A7A7K


Nitros progress build one is located here.
http://www.elementalxdesigns.com/eclipse/showthread.php?t=7211
[ROM] Eclipse Note 3 TW Edition - 4.3 MJE - Build 01 (12/21/13) - Real AOSP styling


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Harleydroid said:


> Nitros progress build one is located here.
> http://www.elementalxdesigns.com/eclipse/showthread.php?t=7211
> [ROM] Eclipse Note 3 TW Edition - 4.3 MJE - Build 01 (12/21/13) - Real AOSP styling


cool. Thanks

53N7 FR0M M4 N073-3 V1A 7A9A7A7K


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> cool. Thanks
> 
> 53N7 FR0M M4 N073-3 V1A 7A9A7A7K


no problem.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Eclipse rom users Stay Tuned.
Another rom to be released this week.


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

I guess I don't understand. why buy a Samsung with an S-pen, then bionk TW for asop and make the pen useless? You should have bought the HTC or LG and overclocked it :-D I do like the dark theme though. Beanstown baby


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

DXjunkie said:


> I guess I don't understand. why buy a Samsung with an S-pen, then bionk TW for asop and make the pen useless? You should have bought the HTC or LG and overclocked it :-D I do like the dark theme though. Beanstown baby


S-pen features are still there. Lots of other things are aosp.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

New build up.
http://www.elementalxdesigns.com/eclipse/showthread.php?t=7211


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Build 1.0.1 is up
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2620723
[ROM] Eclipse Note 3 TW - 1.0.1 (1/22/14) - AOSP styling - Light & Dark themes!


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Aosp touch sounds or TW?

53N7 FR0M M4 N073-3 V1A 7A9A7A7K


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Inkdaddy66 said:


> Aosp touch sounds or TW?
> 
> 53N7 FR0M M4 N073-3 V1A 7A9A7A7K


as far as touch sounds I turn them off but I think they are still tw. Surely Nitro will get to that though. Only the 3rd build and man its really nice.


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Grab Nitros new Google apps tool for his inverted work. Very cool
http://www.elementalxdesigns.com/eclipse/showthread.php?t=2011
[APPS][Inverted]Eclipse Gapps - Play Store, Gmail, Hangouts, Music, Google Now, G+


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

New Eclipse build is up.
Go get some.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2620723


----------



## Harleydroid (Sep 17, 2012)

Nitro had some nice themed keyboards available for our Eclipsed Notes.


Tapped via my Blacked out Eclipsed Note 3


----------

